# Bitte um Hilfe



## rieger89 (21. April 2007)

Guten Morgen.

Ich habe seit 5 tagen einen Root Server geiles teil alles soweit Soggut.

So nun kommen wir zum Problem, Wenn ich über Remote desktop auf den Server gehe und dort z.B. einen cs 1.6 Server starte läuft dieser aber nur so lange bis ich mich abmelde So bei Teamspeak war es das gleiche nur gibt es da dein Toolkit von Windows, das funktioniert aber nur bei Teamspeak, genauso wenig kann ich über VNC connecten, ich kann nur dan über VNC connecten, wenn ich gleichzeitig über Remote desktop drin also auf dem Server bin.
Auf dem Server ist Windows server 2003 Standart SP1
Bitte ich brauch dringend Hilfe,

Vielen Vielen Dank
Mit freundlichen Grüßen
C.Rieger


----------



## sexmagic (21. April 2007)

Pass blos auf das du dir nicht selbst ein Ei legst, ein ROOT Server kann einiges nach sich ziehen.

Zu deinem Problem, schau dir mal *Screen *an.

Damit kannst du einen Terminal in den hintergrund schicken, somti rennt das weiter auch wenn du dich abmeldest!


----------



## rieger89 (21. April 2007)

Hi

super danke ich versuchs gleich xD
Aber heißt dat prog nur screen weil in goole findes nur screen caputre. 

Haste evtl. nen link für mich
Vielen Dank


----------

